# Canon Moves Quickly Into Robotics [CR4]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

```
While the EOS Rebel T7 and EOS Rebel T100 may not have lit the ethusiast world afire, Canon robotics just might.</p>
<p>I spotted this guy while visiting customer service at Canon Canada today. The choice of using the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS as the legs was a solid one to allow for adjustable height.</p>
<p>After some Facebook discussion, I’m of the belief that the <a href="http://www.pntrac.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2F">fine folks at Lensrentals.com</a> are going to build a bigger one.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-34080 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-moves-quickly-into-robotics-cr4/img_20180302_111013_207/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/IMG_20180302_111013_207.jpg 1458w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## lion rock (Mar 2, 2018)

Like!
-r



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>While the EOS Rebel T7 and EOS Rebel T100 may not have lit the ethusiast world afire, Canon robotics just might.</p>
> <p>I spotted this guy while visiting customer service at Canon Canada today. The choice of using the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS as the legs was a solid one to allow for adjustable height.</p>
> <p>After some Facebook discussion, I’m of the belief that the <a href="http://www.pntrac.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2F">fine folks at Lensrentals.com</a> are going to build a bigger one.</p>
> 
> ...


----------



## RGF (Mar 2, 2018)

Is a drone next?


----------



## slclick (Mar 2, 2018)

The Take Yourself Too Seriously Sony crowd will have issues with the use of the word 'Quickly'. 

Loved this!


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 2, 2018)

[quote author=CR Guy]
Richard from Canon News has been gracious enough to help keep the site content coming. He has free reign to post whatever he wants, so the site could take a bit of a turn while I’m off the grid
[/quote]

Craig was right ;D


----------



## swithdrawn (Mar 2, 2018)

But does it shoot 4k?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Mar 3, 2018)

I wonder if that 1D mark III is fully functional. I can send in my 1D mark II and swap if their camera will just collect dust there


----------



## canonnews (Mar 3, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> [quote author=CR Guy]
> Richard from Canon News has been gracious enough to help keep the site content coming. He has free reign to post whatever he wants, so the site could take a bit of a turn while I’m off the grid



Craig was right ;D
[/quote]

bahahahaha! that wasn't me!


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 3, 2018)

Canon table top photography.


----------



## photoenix (Mar 3, 2018)

C'mon Richard...


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 3, 2018)

Now the word "Body" for a camera body makes sense at all.

Frank


----------



## syyeung1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Another disappointment by Canon. This is seriously crippled. Why not use the 1200mm lens for the legs?


----------



## Buck (Mar 3, 2018)

why is this not cr3 rated ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## littleB (Mar 3, 2018)

Buck said:


> why is this not cr3 rated ;D ;D ;D ;D


Because CR3 is the new RAW format (of the new M50), more RAW than CR2. 
But this robot is so ultimately raw, it is CR4 already.


----------



## littleB (Mar 3, 2018)

I think a lot of people here will complain that dynamic range of this robot is crippled, competitor robots have 1 mile more dynamic range. Competitor robots also feature full electronic motion (maglev, which is also completely silent), not the obsolete mechanics.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 4, 2018)

If this robot doesn’t shoot 4K, Canon is *******


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2018)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## NancyP (Mar 5, 2018)

Anti-gravity would be the killer app! Just imagine a 600 f/4 L BR IS v. IV plus 1DXx floating in air!


----------



## Buck (Mar 5, 2018)

What's the battery life on that robot, that a lot of weight to be moving around and have enough juice for a full days shooting.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2018)

Buck said:


> What's the battery life on that robot, that a lot of weight to be moving around and have enough juice for a full days shooting.



It probably uses the LP-6 battery.....


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 13, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Buck said:
> 
> 
> > What's the battery life on that robot, that a lot of weight to be moving around and have enough juice for a full days shooting.
> ...



A Sony battery charged by starlight and pixie dust.


----------

